# Dark Heresy



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in playing Dark Heresy, online. For those who don't know what Dark Heresy is, it is a role playing game were you play as one of the Inquisitors acolytes in Warhammer 40k. It doesn't matter if you've played Dark Heresy or not. You can still join, but if you haven't played before please give me a pm and I can get you started. This rp will be held in vassal. Vassal can be found here. If you have any question please feel free to ask. If you require an resources just give me a pm.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

I might join in, but it mainly depends on the time and day when you do it. It would be fun to start playing dark heresy again.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Well it will start around 8 or 9 pm at my timezone which is at GMT -8 (Pacific Time US & Canada).


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

As I have said in chat, I will join in on Fridays and Saturdays if you get enough people to join.


----------

